# watch > pocket watch conversion?



## curby (Apr 3, 2005)

While I'm a gadget geek and a big fan of watch technology, I don't like actually wearing one on my wrist. I've been looking at pocket watches and carabiner "clipwatches", but they usually seem low on features.

Does anyone know of ways to turn a wristwatch into a pocketwatch or belt-loop clipwatch? I could probably remove one of the watch straps on a typical watch and somehow hang the watch using the other strap, but it might be too much stress for the band/watch connection, especially if I hung it on a carabiner or mini-clip at my waist. Every step would be a jolt.

Things I've been looking at:
http://www.cozycamping.net/camping-gear-17666.html
http://www.milnejewelry.com/Colibri_Watch/watch90.html
http://store.lapolicegear.com/daaniiwa.html
http://www.policegearusa.com/ShowItem.cfm/18582/12353.htm

I know watches and watch mods aren't usually the thing here, but I don't know of any watch forums. Links to good resources would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## floyd (Apr 3, 2005)

I wear my watch on my belt. No strap modification required. Only problem is that my watch has some thermal issues: it can't take below freezing temperatures without stopping. But I haven't had any problems with shock/vibration.


----------



## dtrego (Apr 3, 2005)

As far as a carabiner-style watch, have you looked at this? Don't have any experience with it myself, other than seeing one in a display case at the local Galyan's.

- Dwayne


----------



## LA_Police_Gear (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Guys.... I would avoid the Dakota brand if I were you. We get a lot of those back for various defects. 

Wenger watches makes a few pocket watches. They are nice and none have come back for problems.

Sean
LA Police Gear
www.LAPoliceGear.com


----------



## chmsam (Apr 4, 2005)

I can relate to this thread. Part of my job deals with food preparation, so I can't wear a wristwatch (not sanitary), and as much as I have looked, I haven't found a suitable, inexpensive pocketwatch. I'm very hard on watches.

Anyone know of a watch fob or the like I could put on a wristwatch? I'd like to put one on a digital wristwatch -- I can use the timer and alarm functions and I'm too cheap to buy a good watch for work.

Thanks.


----------



## curby (Apr 4, 2005)

dtrego:

Thanks for the link! I never came across these guys in my searching. I'm actually a little more interested in http://www.highgearusa.com/20002.shtml . Having a countdown timer and $100 is more important to me than a barometer/altimeter and a dot matrix display. 

Sean:

Thanks for the tip. Your honesty is commendable!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Check REI...they have a leather thing that will adapt most wrist watches to hang from a belt loop. I'll see if I can find the link.

I can't find the link on REI...if you're interested, I'll sell you mine. I tried it a couple of times and just never liked wearing my watch that way. Let me know...

JM-99


----------



## chmsam (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, but what I'll probably do is take an old ranger-style watch strap, with a cover for the watch, and cut it down so it rides comfortably in my pocket -- just get rid of the excess strap.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Apr 4, 2005)

Duluth Trading Company offers a rugged belt watch. 

While I don't have any personal experience with the watch, I have ordered from the company several times. I use their contractor's briefcase daily. It's very well made.


----------

